
The Publicist Who Dreads Getting Caught for Her Illegal Airbnb - howard941
https://www.thecut.com/2019/03/publicist-illegal-airbnb-pay-the-bills.html
======
ackfoo
The problem with Airbnb is that it transfers the cost of the increased traffic
to the other residents. Some party asshat barfs in the lobby sofa and everyone
in the building has to pay for that.

I applaud their chutzpah, but if I find them operating in my building, they
will get tossed out with all the civil penalties we can muster.

